# Forgotten memes of the decade



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 27, 2019)

So we have retrospective maymay threads for best and worst. So how about memes you remember, but it seems like the rest of the world completely forgot? It could be legit, it could be forced, but either way nobody seems to remember. I've got a couple.

Back at the very dawn of the decade, Stephen Colbert had his rally to restore sanity (more like rally to own the rayciss teabaggers) in DC. Of course, being Colbert circa 2010 lots of baste redditors went to the event and there was a noticeable dip in activity. The ones who didn't go decided they'd make up a new bullshit meme to confuse the attendees. A bunch of ideas were thrown out before they picked a "winner". Whenever someone mentioned waffles, they would respond with "Waffles? Don't you mean carrots? hahaha". It spread outside reddit and I recal isolated references into 2012.

There was another meme I believe called troll science. These were comics featuring a trollface stick figure where they'd explain some science or physics thing wrong but plausibly. I recall one where you go to the south pole and do a hand stand. Congrats you're holding up the earth! (U jelly?). This was a thing I wanna say around 2013-2014.

Oh btw. "U jelly?" vanished by 2016. People would say "jelly" for jealous a bit longer but it seems to have dropped off.


----------



## Coolio55 (Dec 27, 2019)

troll science had full blown animations:





Fuck, it even has a u jelly at the end


----------



## sadbird (Dec 27, 2019)

probably this.
I'm pretty sure troll science was closer to 2011. I thought they were pretty funny.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 27, 2019)

sadbird said:


> View attachment 1069951
> probably this.
> I'm pretty sure troll science was closer to 2011. I thought they were pretty funny.


I definitely don't remember whatever the hell that thing is

EDIT: God damn it that's the fucking girraffe from Madagascar 3. DUN DUN DUNANANANANA CIRCUS


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Dec 27, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> EDIT: God damn it that's the fucking girraffe from Madagascar 3. DUN DUN DUNANANANANA CIRCUS



It's the Chris Rock zebra lmao. Afro circus Afro yadda yadda yaddaA

Honestly I wish the 'Lord Forgive Me' meme was more commonplace. I love black twitter memes in particular, but the more ironic versions of it were fucking hilarious.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 27, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> girraffe



I'm somewhat relief that I don't see those shitty memes with a colored background that I can't even remember how they were called, the ones used in Raptor Jesus.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 27, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> I'm somewhat relief that I don't see those shitty memes with a colored background that I can't even remember how they were called, the ones used in Raptor Jesus.


You mean advice animals? Those were a 2000s holdover. Iirc they started with advice dog and courage wolf. They rapidly drifted from "animal on background with specific personality/advice/whatever" into gloopy meaningless shit.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Dec 27, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> You mean advice animals? Those were a 2000s holdover. Iirc they started with advice dog and courage wolf. They rapidly drifted from "animal on background with specific personality/advice/whatever" into gloopy meaningless shit.


Yeah those ones, but around 2010 they were still around with far shittiest and unfunny things, they died out luckily.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 27, 2019)

whatever the fuck ‘crave the mineral’ was about.


----------



## StarDog (Dec 27, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 1070004
> whatever the fuck ‘crave the mineral’ was about.


Sometimes I feel like a goat at a 90 degree angle trying to lick the trace amounts of dopamine I get out of laughing at cows from the cliffs of this fucked up society


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 27, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> Yeah those ones, but around 2010 they were still around with far shittiest and unfunny things, they died out luckily.


It amuses me now that one of the later advice animal memes was "successful black man" lol


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Un Platano (Dec 27, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> View attachment 1070053


That was dead well before this decade even began.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 27, 2019)

I miss cooncocking, which Google and archive.org refuse to show me any results for. Was more of a 2000s thing anyway. The "Miss Me Yet?" Bush sign is another great one that I miss. That image of Toon Link looking at a smiling Zelda with a glare of contempt never seems to get posted anymore either, which is a shame. Much better than asshole Luigi.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 27, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> View attachment 1070053


People say this was a meme but I've literally never seen it in action or even know what the context is. It was forced from what I've read and all forced memes deserve to be forgotten.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 27, 2019)

YOU ARE WINNER!


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## TokiBun (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m sad that wanna sprite cranberry and why weren’t you at elf practice didn’t come back around as memes this Christmas. It would be fun to have seasonal memes. At least skeleton war memes still prosper.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Dec 27, 2019)

When Charlie Sheen went batshit out of nowhere and couldn't stop WINNING!


----------



## Meat Pickle (Dec 27, 2019)

7.8/10-Too much water.  I remember this causing many gamers to become butthurts when IGN gave this when reviewing Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.

Also remember Flappy Bird?  I remember this game in almost every classmates' phone during middle school and a major hubbub when the Dong Nguyen suddenly deleted it from the App Store.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Dec 27, 2019)

Pickelhaube said:


> 7.8/10-Too much water.  I remember this causing many gamers to become butthurts when IGN gave this when reviewing Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.
> 
> Also remember Flappy Bird?  I remember this game in almost every classmates' phone during middle school and a major hubbub when the Dong Nguyen suddenly deleted it from the App Store.


That was the funniest shit when I read it, back when IGN first came out with it. Didn't that guy get rid of flappy bird because of some sort of physical violence crap that was happening?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 27, 2019)

I'll admit I do kind of miss the "U mad bro?" meme that was really big for a really brief time around 2011-2012 and then sort of just disappeared.

Costanza.jpg is another early 2010's classic that was big around 2011-2012

Despite the cringe associated with it now, I do miss all the nostalgic "90's Kids" memes from the first half of the decade.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 27, 2019)

Pickelhaube said:


> Also remember Flappy Bird?  I remember this game in almost every classmates' phone during middle school and a major hubbub when the Dong Nguyen suddenly deleted it from the App Store.


Yeah, I remember when iPhones with the game on it were going for like $2k or some shit on eBay, when on Android you could just get the APK off the internet for free and use an installer app.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Dec 27, 2019)

I miss reposting in the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 27, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> Didn't that guy get rid of flappy bird because of some sort of physical violence crap that was happening?


Nah, he just didn't want his name associated with it or something. Some sort of breakdown I guess.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Dec 27, 2019)

Have they found Kony yet?


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 27, 2019)

Smug Chuckler said:


> Have they found Kony yet?


Kony's army still exists, but they're totally irrelevant now and it's no thanks to KONY 2012. They had an estimated 100 people in 2017 and have most certainly dropped to double digits since then. Continuing efforts from several governments globally have forced people to find a new warlord and they've downsized from guerilla army to homeless camp armed with AKs, but he is still out there.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 27, 2019)

Some people found it annoying, but I enjoyed the Crash Bandicoot "Woah" meme from a few years ago.



















Duncan Hills Coffee said:


> I miss reposting in the wrong neighborhood.



I love that meme.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 27, 2019)

Willy waggling will be forgotten by all but the autistic few.


----------



## Detrogen (Dec 27, 2019)

Fortunately the original, unfunny “such ” iteration of Doge is dead and buried. I much prefer the racist, ableist doge we have today.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 28, 2019)

Increasingly verbose and Nutshack.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Un Platano (Dec 28, 2019)

Aberforth said:


> Increasingly verbose and Nutshack.


Increasingly verbose is an absolutely terrible meme; the joke is the exact same thing every single time. The concept simply doesn't allow for any new permutations because invariably the punchline has to be a giant wall of nonsense that you're not going to read. Annoyingly though I would not label it forgotten because to this day people continue to post it for some reason.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Dec 29, 2019)

Everything to do with Zangief Kid


----------



## Spedestrian (Dec 29, 2019)

Everybody knows about the Rickroll but I rarely see anyone acknowledge the true OG shit, the ancestor of all rolls, the duckroll:



Even more forgotten than that, though, is gooseroll. Duckroll has plenty of relevant search engine results and is mentioned on the Wikipedia page for Rickroll. Gooseroll has a bunch of irrelevant search results and barely qualifies as a footnote on the Encyclopedia Dramatica page for Duckroll. Behold one of the last remaining copies of this antique meme:



Also yes, I know that these weren't created in the last decade, but they're interesting relics of the meme stone age so I'm posting them anyway.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 31, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> View attachment 1070053


That now goes back to _two_ decades ago. And Milhouse is still not a meme. All the forgotten memes I can think of are from that era:

Oh No Her Nano Machines!
I must know its machine code.
Cock Mongler
Happy Negro
In Canada, Milk Comes In Bags
...and other /b/ favorites that once formed the bulk of ED pages
I just remembered one from this (soon to be) past decade. Does anyone remember Pee-Pee Poo-Poo Pepes, where people were making the most grotesque Pepe memes imaginable to get normies to stop making them? They seemed to stop when Trump came around, and Pepe was branded as a hate symbol (which did a better job at getting normies to drop the frog).

While not a meme in the internet sense of the term, a whole micro "memeplex" came and went called Edenism. It was a weird cross of race realism, pop-sci about Neanderthals, phrenology, and ancient aliens We have a thread about it here. The thing just came and went, with only scant archives of it as evidence of it ever existing.


Token Weaboo said:


> When Charlie Sheen went batshit out of nowhere and couldn't stop WINNING!


Now we know what he *really* meant by "Tiger Blood."


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 31, 2019)

Who can remember the toilet training tiger meme


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 31, 2019)

Kuchipatchi said:


> People say this was a meme but I've literally never seen it in action or even know what the context is. It was forced from what I've read and all forced memes deserve to be forgotten.


Jackasses would spam "MILHOUSE WILL NEVER BE A MEME" on 4chan way back when.  Milhouse was the poster child of forced memes, so he was used to mock the entire concept of forced memes. 

Since, like, at the time, you'd see random teenagers spam pictures of themselves with a caption or a random corporate mascot or something, trying to make it catch on and become a meme, since they didn't understand at all how memes work.



Token Weaboo said:


> That was the funniest shit when I read it, back when IGN first came out with it. Didn't that guy get rid of flappy bird because of some sort of physical violence crap that was happening?



IIRC the guy was from a small village and really, really didn't want to be in the spotlight or deal with all the stress of just coming into tons of money overnight, since everyone would just start hitting him up for cash.  He did a great job fading into obscurity.  



Spedestrian said:


> Everybody knows about the Rickroll but I rarely see anyone acknowledge the true OG shit, the ancestor of all rolls, the duckroll:
> View attachment 1073240



Oh yeah, I thought about that a few days ago. The duckroll I remember was in the very early days of YouTube, where it was just a video that was a few seconds long.  I think it had audio, but it was unspectacular so I can't remember what it was.  

It was surreal to see a 4chan bait-and-switch joke where people would post "holy shit there are TIDDIES on YOUTUBE!!!! QUICK CLICK BEFORE ITS DELETED" morph into an ultra popular mainstream thing that brought Never Gonna Give You Up back to life.  I don't know if it stopped getting radio play before the meme, but it's like, still a random song you hear on the radio and in public places today. That entire song came back to life because of a fucking 4chan meme.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 1, 2020)

Un Platano said:


> Increasingly verbose is an absolutely terrible meme; the joke is the exact same thing every single time. The concept simply doesn't allow for any new permutations because invariably the punchline has to be a giant wall of nonsense that you're not going to read. Annoyingly though I would not label it forgotten because to this day people continue to post it for some reason.



Nutshack was great. Increasingly verbose is absolute garbage, infests every YouTube section.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 2, 2020)

That was a fun meme. 

If you missed it, there was that whole Berenstain Bears thing where everyone remembered the spelling of "Berenstain" as "Berenstein", and a lot of discussion cropped up where people everywhere talked about remembering it one way or another.  But even more interesting was "Shazaam!", specifically starring Sinbad, that countless people remembered - myself included.  I hadn't thought about it in a long time, but it was pretty amazing to see the internet come together and try to figure out what the fuck was the deal with that.  

There never was a conclusive story about what we all remembered.  It's a step beyond lost media - nobody knows if it ever existed in any form, but we all remember that it specifically starred Sinbad, a middling comedian that popped up anywhere that'd have him. He's kind of like Carrot Top, in that everyone knows who he is, but nobody ever goes out of their way to watch his material.  It's just so weird that we all have this memory of a movie with an exact name, an exact actor, and an exact vision of what the movie more or less was.  

A common idea is that it was just people mistakening it for Kazaam, a movie that came out around the same time starring Shaq, though somehow Shazaam is more memorable.  The theory I personally subscribe to is that Shazaam _was_ real, and was a twin movie to Kazaam, was advertised on TV, though wasn't released.  I personally still have that memory of him saying "Sha-ZAAM!" in my head, though it didn't sound much like when he did it for that CollegeHumor video. 

The trail ran cold pretty fast, but it's really interesting how nobody could find even the slightest bit of evidence that Shazaam existed.


----------



## CaptainNiemand (Jan 2, 2020)

These were annoying, but after not having seen a properly executed DESU flood in ages, I kinda miss 'em ...






(Yes, I know there are plenty of DESU threads lurking around here!)


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 2, 2020)

Rebecca Black's Friday.

Jessi Slaughter.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Jan 2, 2020)

Pudi Pudi 

Galo Sengen

Spede

American bear spurdo


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Jan 2, 2020)

Jeb-sama said:


> Pudi Pudi
> 
> Galo Sengen
> 
> ...


Damn I forgot pudi pudi for how hard it got spammed. Don't know the next two. Idk I still see american spurdo sometimes


----------



## CherryBlossomTree (Jan 17, 2020)

I guess you could count those Lorax memes at the start of 2017 as forgotten. Haven’t heard anybody talk about them since 2017 ended.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 17, 2020)

Not sure if you want to count it as a meme, but there was a period in the mid 2010s where it seemed people were trying to make a case for _everyone _in any form of media being a Time Lord. Got real annoying real fast. 

What Does the Fox Say song as well. Christ that fucking thing got stuck in my head and wouldn't leave.


----------

